# painters fear of new technology



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

in the taping world,we always half to move up with technology in tools, materials,and methods.if your not a machine taper(bazooka,boxes,etc..)you will go out of business in no time where I live. to use these tools it cost a lot to get and maintain them,lost production time in learning how to use them.but in the long run they pay out huge dividends in the end .any new sanding paper/sponge/pad or type of corner bead we will try.anything to get a competitive edge.
So,reading some post on here,things like cutting in tools,power rollers/sticks etc..you guys always seem to write them off as DIY tools and won't try them,or some of you have tried them,like them,but stick them in your closet and say "their too DIY for me,their unprofessional,opens the market up to the DIY"
and why do so many painters own one paint brush and roller,it's like you guys want to purposely spend half your day cleaning instead of producing....
so why does new tec scare you painters


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

It might also explain why your trade has been virtually taken over by 3rd world barbarians.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

Bender said:


> It might also explain why your trade has been virtually taken over by 3rd world barbarians.


what other typical response can you expect from a painter
besides,those 3rd world barbarians that you speak of won't cross the boarder into Canada,their afraid of the snow:yes:


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Painters don't need the latest greatest tool to produce consistent quality work we do it with the basic tools of the trade. Most of the new "tools" that come out for the paint trade are great for DIY'ers and crap for the pros. Invent something that actually works to cut man-hours without decreasing quality and I will buy it.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Not quite sure of they're afraid of the snow, but they sure as hell can't drive worth a damn in it. JMHO

I guess I'm one of the old-timers and I don't think how you generalize painters is completely accurate when it comes to new technology. It might be more of a comfort factor. We have new products coming out all the time, and the coatings are changing seemingly every year. I'm sure more than a few of us have tried out some of the "new inventions" - keep in mind you're dealing with pro's, (or should be), who have fine-tuned their personal techniques to fit themselves, not HO's who see an infomercial which proclaims a painting pad to be the greatest thing since sliced bread.

If we do write something off as being DIY, there's usually a pretty good reason for it. And usually if the overall consensus is the same by the pro's, I'd put more credence in their testimonials than I would in some guy with an Aussie accent selling it on TV.

That being said, yes we are a stubborn bunch. Spend more time here than 14 posts worth and you'll not only realize that, but in many cases, see why.

.....NEPS, are you done with my PaintStick yet? And Gabe, I still haven't gotten my roller edger back from you either. Painters.....sheesh.

BTW: Nothing against the Aussies, but can't you keep some of them back there?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> And Gabe, I still haven't gotten my roller edger back from you either. Painters.....sheesh.


Ummn Ya, been meaning to talk to you bout that's 

2buck, Cause they suck! We would use 'em if they worked. Take the Pro Shot for example. Do you know many other manufactures made a cordless sprayer, but they sucked. Graco came out with one that actually works. Painters are eating em up man. Plain and simple, it because they don't work productively. Would you use this to texture a room out?








That's what that other junk is to us. Just cheap crap.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

wolfgang
I agree with the old and stubborn part,on DT alot lot of the young ones go try this and that,try loading your beads with boxes etc...well us old farts (like me) are like what for,
way back when I was young,I bought one of the 1st power rollers (for textures)and felt it was way faster than the roller and tray/bucket method,but not as fast as a sprayer (which I eventually bought)and they just look so much more improved these days(electric power now etc),you think you would see more of the new guys trying and using them. at least


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Ummn Ya, been meaning to talk to you bout that's
> 
> 2buck, Cause they suck! We would use 'em if they worked. Take the Pro Shot for example. Do you know many other manufactures made a cordless sprayer, but they sucked. Graco came out with one that actually works. Painters are eating em up man. Plain and simple, it because they don't work productively. Would you use this to texture a room out?
> 
> ...


to spray a room,sure,got a link,it looks cool.us tapers are tool whores.I'd like to read reviews on it:yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Well I got a new double mud pan coming in the mail to try out. I think your bazooka period is like how airless sprayers became standard for many painters. 

A lot of us do try new things and we are always looking for a competitive edge but the reality is that there are not that many new tools that work well that are able to increase production and add to the numbers. You got quality brushes, quality rollers, 18" rollers airless sprayers, proshot. I mean after those tools most things that come out are similar "tools" that have yet to replace any of the above. Most of the changing technology is in materials imo. 

I don't think it is in the tools we use but how we conduct ourselves in these competitive markets. I mean tools are good but signed contracts, leads and steady work is a lot more important than tools that are easily replaced.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Well I got a new double mud pan coming in the mail to try out. I think your bazooka period is like how airless sprayers became standard for many painters.
> 
> A lot of us do try new things and we are always looking for a competitive edge but the reality is that there are not that many new tools that work well that are able to increase production and add to the numbers. You got quality brushes, quality rollers, 18" rollers airless sprayers, proshot. I mean after those tools most things that come out are similar "tools" that have yet to replace any of the above. Most of the changing technology is in materials imo.
> 
> I don't think it is in the tools we use but how we conduct ourselves in these competitive markets. I mean tools are good but signed contracts, leads and steady work is a lot more important than tools that are easily replaced.


the double mud pansee worky,drywall talk will turn you into a tool *****
you have good points worky,but I'm just thinking tool wise so.....
paint brush = taping by hand
roller = slop bucket
power roller = banjo
sprayer = bazooka
I know every job set up is different,but you would think you would see more of the power rollers though,I know you guys don't pull out the sprayer every time,just like we don't always pull out the bazooka,we may regress back one tool so....
I kinda get the cutting in tools,but they must have one by now that works,,,don't they


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

More home owners take on painting themselves, so you get more "gimmicky" tools geared towards that market. I'm willing to try new tools, as long as they are truly geared to the professional.

Cant think of any DIY tools geared to taping, other than those plastic mud pans. Got any of those? Prolly not.......


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

2buckcanuck said:


> the double mud pansee worky,drywall talk will turn you into a tool *****
> you have good points worky,but I'm just thinking tool wise so.....
> paint brush = taping by hand
> roller = slop bucket
> ...


Yes a tool ***** indeed, I will be giving the painters perspective of that pan on DT. I got a few different sprayers, a whole slew of ladders, many many brushes, buy cases of roller covers and lots of frame set ups, heat guns and anything else I think is something to try.

The reason the lack of technology on the job is many are interior repaints and it is not all that practical to drag airless hoses through occupied homes to use the power roller, it is just more efficient to dip a roller into the bucket. Some do all the masking involved to spray occupied interiors and for some it is not as efficient. The cutting in they are diy tools, they try to replace a fine bristle brush with a pad that you can rub against the ceiling or trim . 
On NC you are a dinosaur if you are not utilizing a spray rig.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Cant think of any DIY tools geared to taping, other than those plastic mud pans. Got any of those? Prolly not.......


I got a round bottom plastic double sided 12" drywall pan coming to demo, I will review it here as well. The other review from a pro drywall guy was that it not all that bad and needed more testing, his review made me want to check it out.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

2buck, we write off DIY stuff because it is for what it says the DIY'er. And a pile of old dog poo most of the tools are too.

You really think painters would use a product like this? I would have chit ripped out of me if I brought this on site or to a HO's :lol:

Wait till Jack reads the OP


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> More home owners take on painting themselves, so you get more "gimmicky" tools geared towards that market. I'm willing to try new tools, as long as they are truly geared to the professional.
> 
> Cant think of any DIY tools geared to taping, other than those plastic mud pans. Got any of those? Prolly not.......


your right,stainless steel mud pan
but the number one DIY product argued about on drywall talk is.........dare I say it...................MESH tape
sorry if I just started a mesh vs paper tape war on your site
but I have been snow bound for 3 days so......:whistling2:
MESH SUCKS,PAPER RULES:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

2buckcanuck said:


> your right,stainless steel mud pan
> but the number one DIY product argued about on drywall talk is.........dare I say it...................MESH tape
> sorry if I just started a mesh vs paper tape war on your site
> but I have been snow bound for 3 days so......:whistling2:
> MESH SUCKS,PAPER RULES:thumbup:


I use mesh tape for repairs that are not corners. If doing a whole area paper. Is it because mesh tape does not work with bazookas?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

mistcoat
workaholic just got him self one of these:lol:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Another blanket statement!
I guess you have not met JP!:whistling2:

There are several members who review and write about new products.

Roller Frames

Graco Pro Shot

Book reviews

Eco Friendly Painting

Learning to work with Contractors

Erecta Rack

And i am sure I am missing more than a few!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

2buckcanuck said:


> mistcoat
> workaholic just got him self one of these:lol:


That is my initial thoughts as well but the other review was not to terrible so I figured I would review it as well. Looks better than the styrofoam one the other guy was mocking up. 
Plus it was free, in exchange for an honest review. You must know us painters are like to a moth to flame for free products. At first glance I would never buy it but like I said I will review it. I already said I have a hard time imagining it replacing my standard stainless.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> 2buck, we write off DIY stuff because it is for what it says the DIY'er. And a pile of old dog poo most of the tools are too.
> 
> You really think painters would use a product like this? I would have chit ripped out of me if I brought this on site or to a HO's :lol:
> 
> ...


Dammit, I just ordered that setup.....


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

2buckcanuck said:


> mistcoat
> workaholic just got him self one of these:lol:


:thumbsup:

I think he would only get that if it was free


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Dammit, I just ordered that setup.....


Blast!!!
I could've sent you mine, Wolfgang. I don't use it. Honest!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mistcoat said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I think he would only get that if it was free


Yep 100% free, other than an honest feedback of the pros and cons. 

Here is the painful looking styro mock up I was talking about.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> Blast!!!
> I could've sent you mine, Wolfgang. I don't use it. Honest!


I'm just amazed at how _thick _that paint is!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Yep 100% free, other than an honest feedback of the pros and cons.
> 
> Here is the painful looking styro mock up I was talking about.


Um...... OUCH!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

rcp
Originally Posted by *Workaholic*  
_It is a waste of time trying to impress others on these boards, best to just let consistent posting habits work the magic for you. 
yeah,I get it,I'm the noob,go to drywall talk and check my stats then if it concerns you then,instead of shrugging me off,blanket statement or not
besides,workaholic joined DT to talk paint,so I'll come here to talk drywall
so what do you think of mesh tape rcp
_


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Um...... OUCH!


That's what I thought as well. Chafed and strained.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

All this new techno talk has me in a quandary. That yellow plastic spray gun looked tantalizing.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

2buck, don't get me wrong, my point was only to show you that the painters here may not be the "typical" painters. Just as I am sure the guys at DT are not the "typical' drywallers, that's all.

We are all here to learn and share, I've enjoyed your comments.

As far as mesh tape, I have no opinion, never used it. I don't do much drywall.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

2buckcanuck said:


> rcp
> Originally Posted by *Workaholic*
> _It is a waste of time trying to impress others on these boards, best to just let consistent posting habits work the magic for you.
> yeah,I get it,I'm the noob,go to drywall talk and check my stats then if it concerns you then,instead of shrugging me off,blanket statement or not
> ...


Actually I came to DT to discuss drywall topics but got stuck on a thread entitled Damn Painters when you shared your dislike for me being there. I since then have decided you just did not have good experience with them and have been pretty nice to you here even though your intent to join was to mess with me. I think over all you are an alright guy and think if you give the forum a shot you could benifit from the topics that pertain to running a business rather than the materials and tools that you do not use. 
We are Frenemies.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm just amazed at how _thick _that paint is!


I'm just amazed at the _thick painter_ using it


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Dang Work, what did you do? lol


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Yep 100% free, other than an honest feedback of the pros and cons.
> 
> Here is the painful looking styro mock up I was talking about.


That looks rubbish, Sean... sorry!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

*|5148| get The Smilies @ https://addons.mozilla.org/addon/14455*



johnpaint said:


> Dang Work, what did you do? lol


I think I said Hello. :blink:

then tricked him into adding some post counts to this forum .


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

2buckcanuck said:


> rcp
> Originally Posted by *Workaholic*
> _*It is a waste of time trying to impress others on these boards, best to just let consistent posting habits work the magic for you. *
> yeah,I get it,I'm the noob,go to drywall talk and check my stats then if it concerns you then,instead of shrugging me off,blanket statement or not
> ...


That is a post from way back - which RCP is using for her sig. Why are you getting hung up over that?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> worky


tee hee, "worky".

so uh this thread, are we now combining "brush", "rollers", and "sprayers" into one thread?


i just heard the earth crack in half...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Actually I came to DT to discuss drywall topics but got stuck on a thread entitled Damn Painters when you shared your dislike for me being there. I since then have decided you just did not have good experience with them and have been pretty nice to you here even though your intent to join was to mess with me. I think over all you are an alright guy and think if you give the forum a shot you could benifit from the topics that pertain to running a business rather than the materials and tools that you do not use.
> We are Frenemies.


and I was going to protect you on DT and be your tag partner
I'm snowbound,I did read posts on here http://www.painttalk.com/f12/tools-you-had-have-then-they-sat-8320/ (can't find the other) which lead me to start this thread


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I think I said Hello. :blink:
> 
> then tricked him into adding some post counts to this forum .


Sometimes that's all it takes on some forums Sean. LOL


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> tee hee, "worky".
> 
> so uh this thread, are we now combining "brush", "rollers", and "sprayers" into one thread?
> 
> ...


just showing progression of invention of aplication,brush,roller then sprayer
tape wise,hand,slop,then bazooka


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm just amazed at how _thick _that paint is!


 I thought it was block filler.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

2buckcanuck said:


> and I was going to protect you on DT and be your tag partner
> I'm snowbound,I did read posts on here http://www.painttalk.com/f12/tools-you-had-have-then-they-sat-8320/ (can't find the other) which lead me to start this thread


No protection needed, I can hold my own on any forum much like I credit you for. 

I did not say anything bad about you in fact I complimented you on being a decent enough guy. The more we interact the more I like you. My favorite frenemy.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Frenemy! :thumbsup:

I think I offended him, there will be no "bromance" for me!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

RCP said:


> Frenemy! :thumbsup:
> 
> I think I offended him, there will be no "bromance" for me!


well at least I see you guys talk about other stuff,current events,the word that starts with a 'P',,,,nice to read stuff other than shop talk all the time,lets you know how others feel about things.we don't get that on DT,makes for interesting reading:yes:
you may see me around more now:yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

2B,

I'm a little late to this party, but allow me to return to the OP.

I disagree. (Gee, imagine that:whistling2

I think most trades are very willing to switch over to tools and techniques that prove themselves to be worthy.

I can think of two pieces of equip right off the bat that painters have great use for. The Privet and Little Giant . These are tools that are basically marketed to the DIY'er, but they have become invaluable to the pro. Why? Because someone took a chance and found they worked and then told their buddies. 

I can't tell you how many cool looking inventions I have tried over the decades. Round brushes, Wagner Power spray, pad painters, sanding pads, rotary strippers, etc etc. Once in awhile I find a tool that is worthy of the hype and I keep it. More often than not it's a piece of Shiest and I feel ripped off. 

Heck, many paperhangers have "discovered" paste machines and new pre-mixed pastes. These are now "must have".

No, I gotta disagree, painters are more than willing to try new stuff. And when something comes along that actually delivers, they marry it.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh I am all about tech when it comes to painting. I contribute and discuss on an ongoing basis with companies about product ideas and enhancements and even at times modify an existing product to get the most out of it. I'm working with a guy right now on a new roller frame design unlike anything on the market today because I need more out of my painter tools than what I can squeeze out of them.

It took me some time to come to terms with why companies finalize on a product that could have so much more potential if it were tweaked a bit. One HUGE example of that is the 3M TA-20 Hand Masker. This is one product I use on a regular basis and while it does save substantial labor, it needs improvements because its like a plastic toy. 

I am certainly one guy who will pay $30 for a paint brush or $89 for a handmasker made of an aluminum chassis, rubber wheels, different cam design and chrome plated guides. I'd pay twice the price of a 3M M3000 hand masker if I can have one that didnt warp in the heat or flex when you use it.

There isnt a paint product on the market that my eyes have seen that couldn't use improvement to be more tech. Overall, I'm just not all that jazzed about tools for our trade. The biggest thing since the Alpha that lit up my eyes was the Picasso brush and even that needs improvements IMO so I can get more out of it. I've said that years ago and even with todays improvements, its almost like the industry isn't quite there yet. 

The ProShot was a huge advancement for the trade but when I look at the list of improvements I'd like to see on it, it makes the tool simply a starting point despite its innovation. 

Its frustrating because my production is often limited by the tools. Seriously, look at some of the tools for our trade... they are like plastic toys.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mistcoat said:


> That looks rubbish, Sean... sorry!


I thought so too, it was a pic of a prototype made of styrofoam, some guys design from a thread at drywalltalk. Good to think outside of the box but the mud pan has only so many options.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> well at least I see you guys talk about other stuff,current events,the word that starts with a 'P',,,,nice to read stuff other than shop talk all the time,lets you know how others feel about things.we don't get that on DT,makes for interesting reading:yes:
> you may see me around more now:yes:


Yeah, I think about drywall and don't see how there can be much to talk about. I mean you got tape, mud and knives. lol. But then I stand back and think about the painting trade, and could see the same way. I guess thats why we have turned to politics, its the untapped market for new talk.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

anybody reading this post should go over to my new post and vote if you haven't. Its the cool thing to do.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Yeah, I think about drywall and don't see how there can be much to talk about. I mean you got tape, mud and knives. lol. But then I stand back and think about the painting trade, and could see the same way. I guess thats why we have turned to politics, its the untapped market for new talk.


yeap,just like someones thread here states,"is paint talk drying up" I think half the time you wait around for some noob to show up (like me) to have some FUN.
that's why some of us at drywall talk were so excited seeing workaholic join up,we began to sharpen our taping knives :yes:


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I Tape and Paint and participate on DT, own auto tools and paint sprayers. 

I am all for becoming more efficient with new tech to A; Free up time for my familiy and friends, B. Increasing quality and profits & C. Less wear on the bones.......!


You will see a lot about SYSTEMS here and it is tool just as important as new technology. 


Mist - Someone should tell the bucket company spreading sour cream on the ceiling from a ladder that they invented a special devise called.......wait for it... a POLE! This new invention may ruin them


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I Tape and Paint and participate on DT, own auto tools and paint sprayers.
> 
> I am all for becoming more efficient with new tech to A; Free up time for my familiy and friends, B. Increasing quality and profits & C. Less wear on the bones.......!
> 
> ...


 Well said, I thought that same thing, watching that video,,, have they never seen a pole???

I'm a tool-***** and like you am a drywaller and painter. I try every new tool out there, 99% are junk, but sometmes you find one that really works for YOU. I like the power roller (Graco,,, I know I hate Graco, okay???) I find it invaluable for my operation. I have some friends, that are REAL painters, they don't use it but when they get a big job and ask me to help em on it, they ask me to bring it. 

I think that there is a time when we need to ask ourselves, do we not use that tool cause its crap, or because we are set in our ways???


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I bought a radio today, I think this will help me be more productive.
I trying to come up with other ideas, maybe you all can help me out.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> I bought a radio today, I think this will help me be more productive.
> I trying to come up with other ideas, maybe you all can help me out.


John, they even have this new sound delivery systems for those music boxes, it's called *Stereo* 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stereophonic_sound


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

OK, but what would VP do?lol


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> I bought a radio today, I think this will help me be more productive.
> I trying to come up with other ideas, maybe you all can help me out.


set your radio to rock! then rock on!!!.........hold on ????this is paint talk
set your radio to rock,then paint on:thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I must say that is funny.


----------



## caman agus sliotar (Jul 13, 2010)

They do, its called a brush. have not found anything as good so far. Be nice if they would hurry up.


2buckcanuck said:


> the double mud pansee worky,drywall talk will turn you into a tool *****
> you have good points worky,but I'm just thinking tool wise so.....
> paint brush = taping by hand
> roller = slop bucket
> ...


----------



## JustMe2 (Dec 15, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> in the taping world,we always half to move up with technology in tools, materials,and methods.if your not a machine taper(bazooka,boxes,etc..)you will go out of business in no time where I live. to use these tools it cost a lot to get and maintain them,lost production time in learning how to use them.but in the long run they pay out huge dividends in the end .any new sanding paper/sponge/pad or type of corner bead we will try.anything to get a competitive edge.
> So,reading some post on here,things like cutting in tools,power rollers/sticks etc..you guys always seem to write them off as DIY tools and won't try them,or some of you have tried them,like them,but stick them in your closet and say "their too DIY for me,their unprofessional,opens the market up to the DIY"
> and why do so many painters own one paint brush and roller,it's like you guys want to purposely spend half your day cleaning instead of producing....
> so why does new tec scare you painters


 2buck,

Haven't you repeatedly said on DWT that you wouldn't buy any more tools?


----------



## JustMe2 (Dec 15, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> That is my initial thoughts as well but the other review was not to terrible so I figured I would review it as well. Looks better than the styrofoam one the other guy was mocking up.
> Plus it was free, in exchange for an honest review. You must know us painters are like to a moth to flame for free products. At first glance I would never buy it but like I said I will review it. I already said I have a hard time imagining it replacing my standard stainless.


It won't replace my stainless, either (actually, I use plastic ones more now). But it has come in handy for some of what I've done with it, as you've read on DWT.

The way I see it when it comes to new tools, you usually have to start with radically different to get to radically better. This pan is radically different, as far as new pans go. Now all it needs is some changes that could maybe make it radically better. But till then, I'll take the benefits I can get from it for some of the types of jobs I sometimes get into.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

JustMe2 said:


> It won't replace my stainless, either (actually, I use plastic ones more now). But it has come in handy for some of what I've done with it, as you've read on DWT.
> 
> The way I see it when it comes to new tools, you usually have to start with radically different to get to radically better. This pan is radically different, as far as new pans go. Now all it needs is some changes that could maybe make it radically better. But till then, I'll take the benefits I can get from it for some of the types of jobs I sometimes get into.


Glad to see you came by JustMe2. :thumbsup:

I will get it soon and see if I agree with you, hopefully I have not been influenced to much by your good posts on the subject.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Glad to see you came by JustMe2. :thumbsup:
> 
> hopefully I have not been influenced to much by your good posts on the subject.


I am afraid you have already been infected.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I am afraid you have already been infected.


Nahh, I just sound like it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

JustMe2 said:


> 2buck,
> 
> Haven't you repeatedly said on DWT that you wouldn't buy any more tools?


trader


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

I've easy answer. Because painter relied on experiences but taper only have to rely on how many beer they consume within an hour.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

Softy said:


> I've easy answer. Because painter relied on experiences but taper only have to rely on how many beer they consume within an hour.


well.....you can have your easy answer....ill take the beer:notworthy:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Softy said:


> I've easy answer. Because painter relied on experiences but taper only have to rely on how many beer they consume within an hour.


Are they hiring by chance?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Bender said:


> Are they hiring by chance?


 You need to post your resume,,,, how many beers can you drink/hr


----------



## JustMe2 (Dec 15, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Glad to see you came by JustMe2. :thumbsup:
> 
> I will get it soon and see if I agree with you, hopefully I have not been influenced to much by your good posts on the subject.


Thanks, Work. After reading some of the posts here, I think it's going to be a bit of a pleasure.

I am trying to find the positives in the pan, rather than throw out any baby with the bath water.

But I see none of the 2 or more who got one as well have posted anything about theirs. Maybe they found there wasn't any baby for them when they threw out the water? 

Tell the truth, I think I could possibly build a better pan. At least better in some ways. But I haven't.


----------



## JustMe2 (Dec 15, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> trader


What??? No 'Thanked' for at least showing up?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

JustMe2 said:


> What??? No 'Thanked' for at least showing up?


 Try to remember,,, you got to post something people can at least understand if you want to get thanked !!!!!!

And whats with the obsession with babies in bath water anyway ????:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe2 (Dec 15, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Try to remember,,, you got to post something people can at least understand if you want to get thanked !!!!!!


Home brew and my posts usually don't go well together. 

As for wanting to be thanked, I keep it from being a want, or a need. That way I'm never disappointed by such.



Capt-sheetrock said:


> And whats with the obsession with babies in bath water anyway ????:thumbup:


I happen to like babies. Usually.

But I don't care too much for cliches, without having an equal and opposing one to offset their seeming 'wisdom'.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

JustMe2 said:


> Home brew and my posts usually don't go well together.
> 
> As for wanting to be thanked, I keep it from being a want, or a need. That way I'm never disappointed by such.
> 
> ...


 I understand about the homebrew thingy,,, got 18 gallons on the floor myself.


----------



## JustMe2 (Dec 15, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I understand about the homebrew thingy,,, got 18 gallons on the floor myself.


That's the home brew I was meaning.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

JustMe2 said:


> That's the home brew I was meaning.


 Actually I meant I have three 6 gal buckets of homebrew on the floor,,,, not homebrew spewed all over the floor!:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe2 (Dec 15, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Actually I meant I have three 6 gal buckets of homebrew on the floor,,,, not homebrew spewed all over the floor!:thumbup:


How about the stuff spewed all over your computer screen? 

I was thinking about the now downed buckets that once kept those brew buckets company.

But I do write posts that can be a little difficult to read/comprehend. It's supposed to be a bit of a common trait for the personality type I'm supposed to be. At least that's what some of the personality write-ups say, and it does seem to hold true with me, unless I make a pretty good effort at times to change that in some posts. So I'll blame the lack of understanding of some of my posts on my nature, and not your brew.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

JustMe2 said:


> How about the stuff spewed all over your computer screen?
> 
> I was thinking about the now downed buckets that once kept those brew buckets company.
> 
> But I do write posts that can be a little difficult to read/comprehend. It's supposed to be a bit of a common trait for the personality type I'm supposed to be. At least that's what some of the personality write-ups say, and it does seem to hold true with me, unless I make a pretty good effort at times to change that in some posts. So I'll blame the lack of understanding of some of my posts on my nature, and not your brew.


 I think I understand,,,,, I try to get off of here before the brew takes over. Don't always work tho.

Mine is also a common trait of the personality type I fit into (drunk *******,LOL)


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I think I understand,,,,, I try to get off of here before the brew takes over. Don't always work tho.


Really?  I would never of that that. :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

JustMe2 said:


> But I do write posts that can be a little difficult to read/comprehend. It's supposed to be a bit of a common trait for the personality type I'm supposed to be. At least that's what some of the personality write-ups say, and it does seem to hold true with me, unless I make a pretty good effort at times to change that in some posts. So I'll blame the lack of understanding of some of my posts on my nature, and not your brew.


Don't worry about it JM2 I understand your posts as I am sure most do as well, just a couple of rubes might have trouble. lol :jester:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Really?  I would never of that that. :whistling2:


 I said I try, I didn't say I always git-r-done,,:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe2 (Dec 15, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Mine is also a common trait of the personality type I fit into (drunk *******,LOL)


I had one of those personality types, too, till I suffered a case of acute over-drunkeness on my 30th birthday. It was my last 'never again' night.


----------



## JustMe2 (Dec 15, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Don't worry about it JM2 I understand your posts as I am sure most do as well, just a couple of rubes might have trouble. lol :jester:


Thanks, Work. I don't worry about it, or much else for that matter. Doesn't seem to help.

But I do have respect enough for people here and DWT that I'd like to make it so that they don't have to go thru too many mental hoops to understand what I'm trying to say.


----------



## charlottepainters (Feb 22, 2011)

I think sometimes technology can really get in the way. There are so many products they "invent" to make life easier, make jobs go faster but also do not perform as intended therefore a waste of time even purchasing. I've seen so many products come and go only to lose support from the manufacturers leading parts to become scarce........ tried and true is always best. After all performing a trade like painting is a skill and no high tech silly gadget should intervene with natural talent. If you keep it simple and do it right with integrity the word will travel fast...... charlotte nc painting contractor


----------

